# Toadman's Training



## Toadman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello guys I'm new here and I'm going to participate to the forum. I'll update my training journal once weekly. I'm 29 yo nearly 30  My main goal is Strength I don't really care about muscle size but it's a good side-effect. I trained for a few years but never go really strong and I just started a new training method of mine  

*My Method*: I train everyday : One set of 8-10 reps Not To Failure with around 70% of my 1RM. I use a chrono to measure my TUT. I stop the set after 20 seconds, no matter how many reps I did but my target is 8-10 reps. If I can do 10 reps or more I increase a little bit the load. The goal is to create some fatigue (some stimulation) but not too much. I used to train HIT style and always overtrained / get weaker. 

*My routine *: is built around 3 exercises :* Deadlift*, *Floor Press *and *Curl*. I train at home and have minimum equipment. 

Today I did :

Workout n°1 
*Curl Left Arm:* 18kg*8
*Curl Right Arm:* 17kg*8
*Floor Press Left Arm:* 32kg*8
*Floor Press Right Arm:* 32kg*9
*Deadlift:* 110kg*8

That's it. I like short workouts. I may increase my Time Limit for Deadlift because each rep takes more time. I need to experiment a little bit more. 

I hope some of you will find this way to train interesting and we'll see how it works  I'm not sure it'll work but if it doesn't I'll try to fix it


----------



## Toadman (Nov 15, 2009)

Today I update because I have already made a change : Time-Limit = 12seconds instead of 20 which was too long. 

Workout n°2 
*Curl Left Arm:* 18kg*6
*Curl Right Arm: *17kg*5
*Floor Press Left Arm: *32kg*7
*Floor Press Right Arm:* 32kg*7
*Deadlift:* 112.5kg*6

I'll increase the Floor Press to 33kg because I did 7 reps in 12 seconds and I guess I cannot do more... but I may increase my speed in the next weeks so I may have to decrease the Time-Limit again. It was a good workout. Fun, explosive and short


----------



## Toadman (Nov 21, 2009)

I trained every day since my last post and I made a few changes :

Workout n°8

T=12s *Curl Left Arm:* 20kg*7
T=12s *Curl Right Arm:* 19kg*5
T=12s *Floor Press Left Arm:* 35kg*6
T=12s *Floor Press Right Arm:* 35kg*7
T=08s *Pendlay Row *: 66.25kg*7
T=15s *Full Front Squat :* 60*7 very hard to squat without pause.

I switched to ROW + Squat instead of Deadlift. It was too dangerous to do super-explosive-reps on the DL. I slighty increased the load on every lift and adjusted my Time-Limit for the Row and Squat. 12 seconds was too much for the ROW (very limited range of motion) and it was not enough for the squat because I have to clean the barbell. When I can do 7 reps or more I increase the load. 

So far it seems good but it's difficult to juge a new program before at least 4-5 weeks. I'll continue to train like that and do a report next week


----------

